

Moka5's intriguing virtual computer -- PC on a thumbstick - Readmore
http://venturebeat.com/2007/07/10/moka5s-intriguing-virtual-computer/#more-20929

======
keith_erskine
um..what's the difference between this and Damn Small Linux or Puppy Linux??

OTOH - nice vision :)

------
far33d
I'm surprised that vmware hasn't taken over this market yet.

